# Smelt



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

A guy I know wants to come up that way near Tawas to try for smelt.
I told him I'd ask you guys if anything was going on.
Dave


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Not yet that I know of Drake. They should show up anytime.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Drake and Getaway, any word on the smelt? PM me if your having any luck. My brother and myself aer thinking about Friday night Saturday morning at the S. Bridge or Foster Rd. 

Any help would be great!

Thanks,

G-MAN


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Garret, 
I have not heard a word.
I still have hope that someone from this site will let us know.
Dave


----------



## yoyobob (Jan 21, 2003)

I work in Oscoda and have been asking people daily about the smelt. I was told a couple of days ago they are starting to school at the mouth of the AuSable. We are waiting for them to start running any time. Hopefully this weekend. This rain will help.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I have not heard any official word, but after this rain I'd be heading up every day for the next few days. It's gonna be over very soon.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

It looks like the Tawas area is getting some rain today. I think I'll try tomorrow night thru Saturday morning. If it fly's with the wife? (her birthday's tomorrow) 

Thanks for the information yoyobob and Getaway. Let me know when your going to be out next and maybe we'll run into each other. PM me tomorrow if one of you make it out tonght.

I'll let you know if i get a bunch tomorrow night with my brother.

G


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

The guys are starting to get a few smelt, if you come up bring a good spinning rod and a neutral bouyancy rapalla type lure 4" long and try casting. We are getting lakers walleye, browns,small mouth, steelies, and pike as they are folowing the smelt in.


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

We are not keeping any fish that season isn't open on , but they sure are fun to catch!


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Omerjim,

Thanks for the hint. We'll bring some Rapalla's and Walleye lure's for the hungry eyes chasing the smelt. I think i have some black and silver looking stick baits with neutral bouyancy as well. Do glow style stick baits work better at night? From 11pm till 3am?

Thanks again for the tip! 

G-MAN


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Sorry for the late report:

Went up Saturday night to Tawas to try smelt dipping for the first time. Went with a friend who had access to a private dock where we fished. 

3 of us fished from 10pm to 2:30am and we got about 200. I have never done this before so I am going by what my friend said, the fishing was slow. It was a lot of fun though and at least we caught a few for my first time out.

John


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like fun JNP.

I've lived on MI for 5 years and haven't tried that yet..

I love smelt, good eatin'..

How was the fish fry???


----------

